# Pellet Question



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been feeding my rbps Hikari Gold Pellets basically since they were quarter sized. Is this a decent pellet to feed? It is the orange bag variety. Or is there something better to feed them with? I want to be sure my p's have the best color, without having to feed them live food all the time. Thank you.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

foods for young p's:
freeze dried krill
brine shrimp
bloodworms
hikari pellets are good aswell. but make sure to vary their diet.
as they get older try introducing scallops, shrimp, fish fillets and silversides into their diet. they are full of good nutrients and will help with developing good colour


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

what TR said. also,

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Pellets are a good staple but should be supplemented with other things, as previously stated.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

once ur P's get bigger you can also stuff the pellets into the shrimp, scallops, tilapia, smelt, etc...for added nutrition. My old pygo shoal didn't even realize the pellets were in the shrimp i fed them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

go NLS if you wanna feed pellets as a staple


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I also swear by New Life Spectrum (NLS). I feed it to all my fish in a varied diet, thinking of stufffing my smelts with it for my Geryi and Rhom.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you guys use floating or sinking, I use floating and was wondering what you guys prefered.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i have used both floating and sinking and either one doesn't really matter, the sinking ones usually get attacked before they hit the bottom haha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> Do you guys use floating or sinking, I use floating and was wondering what you guys prefered.


i use sinking just because most piranha are weary of coming right up to the top and eating the pellets like a goldfish... so the sinking pellets are more on their level and i find they respond better to em.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Try Hakari Bio Gold as well for a change of pace.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Do you guys use floating or sinking, I use floating and was wondering what you guys prefered.


i use sinking just because most piranha are weary of coming right up to the top and eating the pellets like a goldfish... so the sinking pellets are more on their level and i find they respond better to em.
[/quote]

Thanks Trigga, I agree, I currently have mine on floating, and they are weird on coming to the top. Thanks man.


----------

